
Show HN: I Made a Massively Multiplayer Board Game to Test Django Channels - miiiiiike
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codewords.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codewords.io&#x2F;</a><p>I&#x27;ve been trying to get permission to run a game of it from the publisher and designer (CGE &amp; Vlaada Chvátil) but I haven&#x27;t heard back. I&#x27;ve found demonstrating that there&#x27;s interest in what you&#x27;re doing is the best way to get ahold of people. So..<p>Anyone interested in trying a massive game of Codenames over Twitch? Not quite &quot;For Science!&quot; more &quot;For Engineering!&quot; Which, let&#x27;s be honest here, has a much better ring to it.<p>If you&#x27;d like to know more, I put up an FAQ up here: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codewords.io&#x2F;faq&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codewords.io&#x2F;faq&#x2F;</a><p>If you&#x27;d like to sign up to help, there&#x27;s a form over there: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codewords.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;codewords.io&#x2F;</a><p>Screenshots and a game play overview can be found somewhere under this: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;3xtZC" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;3xtZC</a>
======
elijahwright
I think this is pretty awesome, but it might just be because I think the game
Codenames is fantastic.

